# Paid money for membership by paypal



## TT_MART_MK3 (Sep 2, 2019)

Hi paid money. Could you please give me access to market place and guides. I'd like to start nodding.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TT_MART_MK3 said:


> Hi paid money. Could you please give me access to market place and guides. I'd like to start nodding.


Hi, As soon as we get PayPal confirmation, I will be in touch & give you access.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## TT_MART_MK3 (Sep 2, 2019)

Hoggy said:


> TT_MART_MK3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi paid money. Could you please give me access to market place and guides. I'd like to start nodding.
> ...


Thanks  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TT_MART_MK3 (Sep 2, 2019)

Hoggy said:


> TT_MART_MK3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi paid money. Could you please give me access to market place and guides. I'd like to start nodding.
> ...


It said the payment was made last night. Have you recieved it. Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mart, John-H the main Admin gets the confirmation & I haven't heard from John which is unusual if it was received.
Hopefully, John will be along very soon with the confirmation.
I have given you access anyway.
Hoggy.


----------



## TT_MART_MK3 (Sep 2, 2019)

Let me know if there are any issues. Cheers mate. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

TT_MART_MK3 said:


> Let me know if there are any issues. Cheers mate. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Sorry about that, my fault, I sent you the stickers but didn't change your settings - Doh! All sorted for you now. I've been a bit distracted with a spark plug broken off in my head the last few days. Only got it out today - phew! :roll:


----------

